# مكن اعاده التدوير



## elfayroz (6 يونيو 2013)

نحيط سياتدكم علما باننا وكلاء لشركة MJ الصينية وان لدينا مكن اعادة التدوير لخامات البى اى تى وباقى الخامات بجودة وسعر ممتاز جدا وسرعة التوريد واعمال الصيانة اللازمة لهذا المشروع من خلال عقد صيانة وتوافر قطع الغيار 


شركة الفيروز لاستيراد مكن البلاستيك 

للأستعلام
[email protected] / [email protected] e-mail :
- 01149798453 - 20237421917
المريوطية – فيصل – الجيزة
شقة 31 الدور الثالث عمارة 6 من رقم 70 عمارات ابراج بنك النيل


----------

